# Girls with an SCH: tons of brown blood, what does this mean?



## Impatientfor2

Going on about 2 weeks of brown spotting due to a subchorionic hemotoma. Yesterday I had almost no spotting, but this morning when I first used the restroom there was a TON of brown blood. This happened twice this morning and I had a few leaks onto a panty liner - still brown. Why is so much suddenly coming out?? Could the SCH be growing and pulling up more placenta? Or could it be healing and coming out?? I don't have a sono until next Monday and the nurse said no need to call unless it was red flow like a period.... so I'm just stuck here freaking out on my own while my husband is out of town :(


----------



## socitycourty

I found out I had one at 5 w 5 days due to brown spotting. They said mine was "small" and that I should just expect to spot. I spotted brown for 4 weeks. Some days it would stop and then I would freak out when I started again the next day. It was always brown, usually like cervical mucus with a brown tint. Also sometimes it had stringy things in it and they were brown also. I stopped spotting brown at least a week and a half ago but I don't know if the SCh is gone yet.

It is nervewracking I know! The nurse at my dr's office told me I would see brown as the SCH was being drained out. I hope this is the case for you also. Was yours really big? They didn't do much for me except put me on pelvic rest the whole time (I have not had sex since I got my BFP or done any exercise except short walks)
it is scary!


----------



## Impatientfor2

They didn't tell me the size but didn't seem overly concerned. She just said a small part of the placenta had been ripped up by the clot and that it would most likely heal itself. My dr was on vacation so it was his head nurse I met with (who I trust fully). I imagine it is small because I have never have red bleeding, just one morning of a little red which is when this all started. I just wish I knew why I had so much brown blood this morning. This is all just very scary :(


----------



## socitycourty

Did you have a bowel movement or any kind of strain? I know that when I would try to go #2, I had a ton of brown stuff come out, freaked and called the dr. They sent me for u/s that day and all was well.

I think that the larger the SCH the more risk involved, if it was small and they didn't seem too worried, it's probably shrinking and bleeding out because the brown is very old blood.

Is it brown mucus or like brown period blood? I noticed a difference between the 2


----------



## socitycourty

If you're worried, give them a call anyway. I called so many times because I spotted for weeks and I was a nervous wreck. They get paid to help us :hugs:


----------



## Impatientfor2

It goes back and forth from brown blood to brown tinted cervical mucus. I know I could call but no matter what they say I won't feel better until I see it on the sono and see what has changed. 

Thank you for giving advice and your experience! It helps to know this is fairly common and there are tons of good outcomes.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

I'm having brown blood too, for around 3 weeks, I had 3 episodes of actual bleeding Which happened after sex and after a poo so Im trying to relax and not do too much and now I just get brown blood, some days there is none and others there is loads! I hope it stops soon :(


----------



## Tinyfeets

At 14 weeks I went to the ER due to bleeding and cramping--during a very thorough ultrasound they found that I had a VERY large clot (my OB said it was approximately the size of a lemon). I have been passing brown blood ever since (I am now 19 weeks and 3 days)--passing brown blood can be a very good thing. At my 18 week ultrasound we found the clot had decreased to the size of a golf ball and my little guy is doing just fine :) 

I have been put on modified bed rest--taking it easy, no lifting, no sex (ugh). But it all seems to be helping to resolve the clot. I am also seeing a high risk OB (because of the clot and because I have a bicornuate uterus) so I get a scan every two weeks or so. 

During weeks 16-17 I would often have a 'gush' of brown blood in the morning -- I think it was pooling while I was laying down. Take it easy and call your doctor or go in right away if it turns red or you have intense cramps. 

xoxox


----------



## Impatientfor2

That makes me feel a lot better Tinyfeets :) not that you have one, but you know what I mean :) that's great that yours went down a lot! 5 more days until we find out what's going on in there. I'm hoping the placenta has moved away from it and reattached.


----------

